# KDE configurieren

## matthias as

hab nun den befehl "emerge KDE" erfolgreich ausgeführt 

aber wie configuriere ich nun KDE 

bzw starte es ? 

Gruß Matthias

----------

## psyqil

```
$ echo "startkde" >> ~/.xinitrc

$ startx
```

----------

## matthias as

dankeschön für die schnelle lösung 

nur 

kommt bei mir n Fatal server error:

Cannot run in Framebuffer mode . Please specify bus IDs  

über dem fehler läd er aber noch einen neuen treiber "savage" ( meine grafikkarte )

----------

## psyqil

In dem Fall solltest Du wohl mal hier anfangen...

----------

## matthias as

ok nun sagt er mir aber bei emerge xfree dass es schon ein package in der art gibt 

wenn ich aber xf86config ausführen möchte gibt es das nicht im ordner

----------

## matthias as

emerge xfree

Calculating dependencies ...done !

Error  the x11-base >xorg-x11 package conflicts with another package

both cant be installed on the same sys together 

hmm mit welchem denn ?

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  xorg ist das "neue" xfree, die Doku ist halt nicht topaktuell...

xorg hast Du also drauf, schön, das wird KDE mit reingezogen haben, dann nimm doch mal xorgconfig und/oder schau hierein.

----------

## matthias as

also beim befehl

Xorg -configure

scheitert er am laden des modules i810

dann bei 

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

hab ich im unteren dritel meines screens n trennungsstrich und auf der hälfte auch nur n kleines fenster in dem sich meine maus bewegt 

rest ist komisch hell und dunkelgrau bis schwarz und flimmert ? 

fenster öffnen sich keine ....

----------

## matthias as

wenn ich dann mit strg alt und backspc die konsole kille 

sehe ich noch eine meldung 

(ww) savage(0): faild to set up write-combining range (0x90000000,0x1000000)

----------

## matthias as

gibt es einen tip wie ich die gesamten infos rauslesen kann 

bzw wieviel khz mein tft von notebook hat bzw treiber usw... 

so dass ich das in die xorg.conf eintragen kann

----------

## psyqil

Klar, Knoppix  :Wink:  mit savage und i810 kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen, aber vielleicht findest Du ja hier was: http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

## matthias as

also klappt das ganze ... nur mein touchpad will noch nicht ...

----------

## mrsteven

Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Touchpad du hast, aber falls es ein Synaptics ist, trägst du folgendes in /etc/portage/package.keywords ein:

```
x11-misc/synaptics ~x86
```

Dann kannst du den Treiber mittels emerge installieren:

```
emerge synaptics
```

Weitere Infos findest du in der Dokumentation zu dem Treiber.

EDIT: Mein emerge-Befehl zur Installation war völlig falsch...

----------

## matthias as

ja es ist ein synaptics

nur die package.keywords gibt es bei mir nicht ?

----------

## c07

 *matthias as wrote:*   

> wenn ich dann mit strg alt und backspc die konsole kille 
> 
> sehe ich noch eine meldung 
> 
> (ww) savage(0): faild to set up write-combining range (0x90000000,0x1000000)

 

Das ist nicht fatal, kann aber die Performance negativ beeinflussen. Dagegen hilft oft, dem Kernel explizit mitzuteilen, wie viel Speicher die Grafikkarte hat; bei mir z.B. mit

```
video=vesafb:800x600-32@85,vram:8
```

Siehe Doku in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt .

----------

## ralph

 *matthias as wrote:*   

> ja es ist ein synaptics
> 
> nur die package.keywords gibt es bei mir nicht ?

 

Das ist normal, die musst du selbst anlegen.

----------

## matthias as

/ # emerge x11-misc/synaptics ~x86

Calculating dependencies -

/#: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~x86".

an was liegt das ?

----------

## ralph

Einfach emerge synaptics, ohne ~x86.

Und wirf mal einen Blick hier rein:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=0

----------

## matthias as

ok vielen dank das klappt nun 

aber wie bekomme ich nun noch ein zusätzliches keyboard und eine usb maus ins spiel 

wenn ich die komponenten mal einstecken möchte 

gruß matthias

----------

## ralph

Eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du die Devices einfach noch zusätzlich in deine xorg.conf schreibst.

Also zum Beispiel unter dem Teil, wo deine Maus konfiguriert ist, einfach nochmal die andere Maus konfigurierst und die dann, z.B. mouse2 nennst.

Such auch nochmal im Forum, dazu sollte es schon einiges geben.

----------

## matthias as

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto-dev"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Identifier      "USBMouse1" 

         Driver          "mouse" 

         Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2" 

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse1" 

         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" 

         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "no" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Identifier      "USBMouse2" 

         Driver          "mouse" 

         Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2" 

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse2" 

         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" 

         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "no" 

 EndSection 

so habe ich es zurzeit und es will nicht ..... der touchpad funktioniert einwandfrei 

aber die usb nicht...

----------

## ralph

Hm, ist denn /dev/input/mouse* auch das richtige device? Gibt es die Devices überhaupt.

Versuch mal /dev/input/mice.

----------

## toskala

/dev/input/mice

ende der durchsage. und bitte bitte bitte lies einmal die _ganze_ doku und nicht nur auszüge daraus, dass fällt echt auf bei deinen fragen.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## mrsteven

Sorry, den emerge-Befehl hab ich völlig vermurkst...  :Embarassed:  Kommt davon, wenn man zu lange hier im Forum rumhängt...  :Wink: 

Das Problem, dass die Maus mal als mouse1 und mal als mouse2 erkannt wurde, hatte ich auch mal. Setze einfach in einen Eintrag als Device /dev/usbmouse ein und lösche den anderen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, musst du eben mit den 2 Mauseinträgen leben können...  :Sad: 

EDIT: Und jetzt war ich auch noch viel zu langsam... Heute ist nicht mein Tag...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## matthias as

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

also ds ist ja mein touchpad der funktioniert schon mal bestens

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Identifier      "Mouse2" 

         Driver          "mouse" 

         Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2" 

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" 

         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" 

         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "no" 

 EndSection

egal ob ich /usbmouse setze oder mice

dasändert leider nichts 

wo gibt es denn das handbuch hab nur das zur installation gefunden .....

----------

## mrsteven

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/index.xml

----------

## matthias as

mein problem is 

im info center zeigt er mir die maus unterm usb an also kan nicht der kernel dran schuld sein 

aber im xorg.conf will se zum verrecken nicht ...............

----------

## toskala

ja, das infocenter ist wirklich sehr aussagekräftig   :Shocked: 

was passiert wenn du 

tail -f /var/log/messages

machst, und dann die maus anstöpselst

was steht da?

----------

## matthias as

/ # tail -f /var/log/messages

tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory

tail: no files remaining

ein und ausgestöpselt

----------

## ralph

 *matthias as wrote:*   

> / # tail -f /var/log/messages
> 
> tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
> 
> tail: no files remaining
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#doc_chap1

----------

## matthias as

hab nun den metalog emerged ( hatte ich schon mal )  immer noch das selbe spiel..

----------

## ralph

Da du noch nicht wieder neu gebootet hast, musst du ihn mittels /etc/init.d/metalog start (vermute ich mal) noch starten, sonst tut er nix.

----------

## matthias as

hab ich doch schon ganz dumm bin ich ja auch netLast edited by matthias as on Fri Nov 05, 2004 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

also /var/log ist da und messages ? muss ich die datei auch wieder selbermachen ?

----------

## psyqil

Bei metalog heißt das glaub' ich /var/log/everything/current oder so...

----------

## matthias as

ah dankeschön nun klappts

root # tail -f /var/log/everything/current

Nov  6 11:59:30 [cardmgr] starting, version is 3.2.5

Nov  6 11:59:30 [kernel] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Nov  6 11:59:30 [/usr/sbin/cron] (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Nov  6 11:59:39 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov  6 11:59:44 [dhcpcd] DHCP_NAK server response received_

Nov  6 11:59:45 [dhcpcd] infinite IP address lease time. Exiting_

Nov  6 11:59:51 [kernel] mtrr: 0x90000000,0x1000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x400000

Nov  6 12:00:01 [/usr/sbin/cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  6 12:00:01 [/usr/sbin/cron] (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  6 12:10:01 [/usr/sbin/cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons 

&& /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  6 12:11:18 [kernel] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

eingesteckt 

Nov  6 12:11:35 [kernel] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

ausgesteckt

Nov  6 12:11:44 [kernel] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

eingesteckt

----------

## zielscheibe

Eigentlich sollte sich die Maus bei bedarfsgerechter Kernelconfig etwas "ausführlicher" zu erkennen geben.

Gib mal den Output von:

```

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID

```

----------

## matthias as

root # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

root #

----------

## zielscheibe

Du hast keine HID Unterstützung aktiviert, deshalb können deine USB Eingabegeräte auch überhaupt nicht funktionieren.

Also Kernel konfigurieren, mit kompletter HID Unterstützung (im Abschnitt USB --> jede HID Einstellung aktivieren), Kernel und/oder Module kompilieren, laden und glücklich sein.

tschö

----------

## matthias as

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

nun will se aber noc immr nicht 

muss ich den hidp auch noch setzen ? oder den hid ff 

wenn ja wo finde ich die 2 ?

----------

## matthias as

Nov  6 14:17:51 [kernel] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Nov  6 14:17:53 [kernel] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

Nov  6 14:17:54 [kernel] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

Nov  6 14:17:56 [kernel] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 4

die meldung sieht aber noch gleich aus

----------

## zielscheibe

Mal schaun wie der Kernel aussieht.

Gib mal den Output von 

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

```

und

```

dmesg | grep usb

```

Last edited by zielscheibe on Sat Nov 06, 2004 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

Nov  6 14:20:16 [kernel] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

Nov  6 14:20:23 [kernel] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5

Nov  6 14:20:27 [kernel] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 6

Nov  6 14:20:29 [kernel] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 6

so zeigt sich meine canon pshot g2 

die aber mit gtkam tadelos funktioniert

----------

## matthias as

grep usb

Linux version 2.6.8.1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Nov 3 23:13:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eff0000 (usable)

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe8964, last bus=1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [10cf:10e7]

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [10cf:10e7]

Socket status: 30000006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 6

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 6

und die config

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network adaptors

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

----------

## psyqil

 *matthias as wrote:*   

> die aber mit gtkam tadelos funktioniert

 Die ist ja auch kein Human Interface Device.

----------

## matthias as

also vom kernel her dürfte es doch richtig konfiguriert sein ? 

mit cat / device egal ob psaux mouse0 mice oder usbmouse 

läuft sie nicht

----------

## zielscheibe

Bitte!

```
 

dmesg | grep usb

```

Empfehlenswert (höhere Übertragungsrate) wäre, "USB_EHCI", "CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH" und "CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS" zu aktivieren.

Warum heißt es bei dir "Linux version 2.6.8.1 (root@livecd)" bootest du über die Livecd?

----------

## matthias as

asselborn root # dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

asselborn root #

nein @live cd

----------

## zielscheibe

Aua.

Hast du deinen Chipsatz im Kernel konfiguriert? Der "dmesg" Output ist ziemlich mager in dieser Richtung.

so mal als Beispiel.

```

 dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.9-ruby ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.0

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.9-ruby ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.1

.....

usw.

```

/dit

Welcher Chipsatz werkelt in deiner Maschine?

/dit2

Ändere mal den Threadtitel zu "Kernel konfigurieren USB" oder so ähnlich.   :Cool: Last edited by zielscheibe on Sat Nov 06, 2004 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

chipsatz vom board hab ich drin

----------

## zielscheibe

Ok, dann mal die volle Breitseite. Bitte den Output von:

```

lspci

```

```

lsusb

```

```

dmesg

```

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB

```

----------

## matthias as

siehe untenLast edited by matthias as on Sat Nov 06, 2004 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

siehe untenLast edited by matthias as on Sat Nov 06, 2004 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

siehe untenLast edited by matthias as on Sat Nov 06, 2004 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matthias as

asselborn / # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

----------

## matthias as

könnte ich mal von dir eine xorg.conf einsehen ???? eine komplette ? wie das mit der maus einsgestellt wird ??? 

gruß matthias

----------

## psyqil

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Buttons" "7"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

        Option  "Resolution"    "1200"

EndSection
```

Setz' Deinen Output doch bitte auch mal in [code]-Tags das liest sich besser...

----------

## matthias as

ok wie sehe dass dann aus mit nem synap und ner usb ?

----------

## zielscheibe

Die xorg.conf ist ersteinmal nicht das Problem. Bei dir gibt es kein HID-device unter "dev/input/mice", da gibts auch nichts für xorg zu holen. Deine Maus wird laut "lsusb" erkannt, deren spezielle Eigenschaften kann der Kernel aber nicht auslesen (HID Protokoll) und deshalb keine Zuordnung vornehmen. Vllt. findest du eine generische Schnittstelle unter "/dev/input/eventx", schau dir deshalb mal den Output von: 

```

vdir /dev/input/

```

an und teste die dort angezeigten Links mittels

```

cat /dev/input/xxx

```

bei gleichzeitigem Bewegen der Maus. Wenn es unter "/dev/input/xx" einen Eintrag gibt, der mit der Mausbewegung kryptische Ausgaben erzeugt, kannst du ihn in die xorg.conf eintragen.

Ich glaube aber eher, daß die Ursache bei deinem Kernel zu suchen ist, da das HID Interface nicht geladen wird.

----------

## matthias as

```

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 70)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

```

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8.1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Nov 3 23:13:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eff0000 - 000000001effffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001effffc0 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126960

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122864 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x000e5010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1efffbc0

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1efffac0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1efffb50

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE DBGP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1efffb80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FUJITS EF4      0x00000419 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2392.819 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 499272k/507840k available (2188k kernel code, 7804k reserved, 872k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4702.20 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe8964, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 7 9 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 7 *9 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 7 *10 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 7 *10 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xdf808000, size 6144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:76a8

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 16 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZN0] (61 C)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA P4M266x/P4N266 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xa0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdfe1f000, 00:e0:00:9b:d5:a2, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-242, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [10cf:10e7]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [10cf:10e7]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000006

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 10, io base 00001200

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 10, io base 00001300

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 10, io base 00001700

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 27

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> four buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8233 at 0xe100, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.

cpufreq: *P0: 2400 MHz, 20000 mW, 500 uS

cpufreq:  P1: 1200 MHz, 10000 mW, 500 uS

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding 3855592k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

mtrr: 0x90000000,0x1000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x400000

```

```

asselborn root # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e8f:0001

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c402 Logitech, Inc. Marble Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```

asselborn root # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

  Identifier   "Mouse1" 

  Driver      "synaptics" 

  Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev" 

  Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux" 

  Option      "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "RightEdge"      "5400" 

  Option      "TopEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "BottomEdge"      "4000" 

  Option      "FingerLow"      "25" 

  Option      "FingerHigh"      "30" 

  Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180" 

  Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220" 

  Option          "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75" 

  Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100" 

  Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.02" 

 Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18" 

 Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0010" 

EndSection 

 

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "usbmouse" 

    Driver      "mouse" 

    Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2" 

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse" 

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5" 

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" 

    Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "200" 

 EndSection 

 

 

 

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** S3 Savage (generic)                [savage]"

    Driver      "savage"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** S3 Savage (generic)                [savage]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "usbmouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## matthias as

habe alle schon durchgetestet 

a gibt es bei mir nur die event0 1 für die tastatur 

und mouse0 und  mice

aber auf keine der devices spricht sie an

----------

## zielscheibe

Die USB Tastatur geht also mittlerweile bei dir?

Habe hier eine Logitechmaus (USB mit USB Adapter an PS/2 angeschlossen) die gewisse Verrenkungen nötig machte, um zu laufen. Deshalb fällt mir noch eine letzte Möglichkeit der Kernelkonfiguration ein.

Setz einmal die USB Einstellungen (USB, USB-UHCI, USB-EHCI, 

USB-HID) als Modul. Kompiliere den Kernel+Module neu und lade nach dem Neustart die Module in der Reihenfolge:

```

modprobe usbcore

modprobe uhci-hcd

modprobe ehci-hcd

modprobe usbhid

```

Die Ausgliederung als Modul war hier nötig, um danach das "psmouse" Modul zum Arbeiten zu bewegen. Mit dem monolithischen Kernel  USB Kernel ging da nix.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenns so nicht funktioniert, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal Knoppix probieren und mit deren Konfigs am Gentoosys debuggen.

----------

## matthias as

ich habe keine usb tastatur 

der laptop hat auch kein PS/2 anschluss 

nur 2 usb stecker 

ob es am bios liegt da gibt es mehrere ps/2 einstellungen bzw eine mit "hotplug" 

diese ich aber noch nicht so recht zu bedienen weis 

am alten laptop ( einem Siemens Fujitsu E6560) war die usb maus keine aktion 

der hatte aber auch einen PS/2 stecker onboard ...

ich versuche das nun mal so als module 

aber was würde mir das bringen 

dann müsste ich ja pro neustart das hineintippen ?

----------

## psyqil

PS/2 hast Du versucht?

----------

## matthias as

schaust du dir grad mal meine xorg.config an ob die past ? auch unten ? hab ich eine maus hinzugefügt ? 

gruß matthias

----------

## matthias as

habe keinen ps2 am laptop ( siemens fujitsu c1020) deshalb die usb maus aktion....

----------

## psyqil

Das war wohl mein Knoten, geht's jetzt um's Touchpad oder um 'ne USB-Maus?

----------

## zielscheibe

/dev/psaux gilt nur für PS/2 Mäuse.

Probiere den modularen Kernel mal aus und check nachdem Laden die Logs. 

Installiere auch den Hotplugdeamon, dieser lädt die passenden Module für jedes erkannten Gerät bei jedem Boot. Ansonsten kann man die Module auch über Konfigs automatisch laden --> siehe Doku.

----------

## matthias as

was soll ich dann bei der usbmaus für devices eintragen ? 

in die xorg .conf ?

----------

## matthias as

habe nun die module einzeln geladen 

bei dem usb hid zeigte er mir dann die maus an ( als logitech usw)

sagte als treiber 

drivers usb hid

als ich dann bei /dev/usb/hid öffnete war es leer...

ohaa aber ich habe nun bei /etc/input/

event 0 bis 4 ! und mice mouse 1 und 0 

hmm viellicht klappt da was 

wenn es klappt wie lad ich enn die module dann nachtröglich wo steht n das ?

----------

## matthias as

ok hat geklappt unter der konsola kann ich mit " cat" die maus sehen ( die usb mouse)

nur unter kde geht es noch nicht hab es zwar in der xorg.conf eingetragen aber ????

----------

## zielscheibe

Da die Hardware nun funktioniert, kannst du dich ja den Dokus zuwenden. 

Tips: Suchfunktion hier im Forum, Gentoodoku, google!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## matthias as

das ding will immer noch net 

egal welches device und welches protocol ich eingebe

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice" 

  Identifier   "Mouse1" 

  Driver      "synaptics" 

  Option      "Protocol"      "PS/2" 

  Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice" 

  Option      "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "RightEdge"      "5400" 

  Option      "TopEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "BottomEdge"      "4000" 

  Option      "FingerLow"      "25" 

  Option      "FingerHigh"      "30" 

  Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180" 

  Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220" 

  Option          "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75" 

  Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100" 

  Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.02" 

 Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18" 

 Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0010" 

EndSection 

 

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "Mouse2" 

    Driver      "mouse" 

    Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2" 

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice" 

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5" 

 EndSection 

 

 

 

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution" "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate" "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync 30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync 31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync 15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** S3 Savage (generic)                [savage]"

    Driver      "savage"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** S3 Savage (generic)                [savage]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## matthias as

also klappt nun

hab als protocol mouse eingegeben und die nummern vertauscht 

nun geht sie 

nun will aber mein touchpad nicht merh bestätige bei druck auf das touchpad

Section "InputDevice" 

  Identifier   "Mouse2" 

  Driver      "synaptics" 

  Option      "Protocol"      "PS/2" 

  Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0" 

  Option      "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "RightEdge"      "5400" 

  Option      "TopEdge"      "1900" 

  Option      "BottomEdge"      "4000" 

  Option      "FingerLow"      "25" 

  Option      "FingerHigh"      "30" 

  Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180" 

  Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220" 

  Option          "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75" 

  Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100" 

  Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.02" 

 Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18" 

 Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0010" 

EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "Mouse1" 

    Driver      "mouse" 

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2" 

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse" 

 EndSection

----------

